# Fisch auf&acute;m Holzkohlengrill



## Rotauge (6. März 2001)

Hallo ihr Köche!Wenn ich Fisch auf dem Grill zubereitet habe, pappte er meistens in der Alufolie oder auf der Aluschale hoffnungslos, obwohl ich die Dinger mit Schmackes eingeölt habe.Was habt ihr so Tips, schreibt mal hier ein paar Grillrezepte rein!

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge  :s


----------



## Franky (6. März 2001)

Hi Rotauge,ich habe Fisch auch in Alufolie auf dem Grill  gemacht, und meistens das Problem, daß er zu "saftig" wird. Ich würze den Fisch von Innen und Außen mit Pfeffer, Salz, Paprika und pack noch ein Stück Margarine mit hinein. Vorher wird er noch mit ein wenig Zitronensaft beträufelt.
Was auch prima funzt sind diese "Fischzangen". Zwischendurch sollte man den Fisch allerdings mit ein wenig Öl/Butter/Margarine bepinseln, damit er nicht austrocknet. Bei fettem Fisch (Makrele) braucht man allerdings nicht zu pinseln.
Garzeit liegt zwischen 15 und 20 Minuten.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. März 2001)

HiDas Grillen in Alufolie ist soweit kein Problem. 
1. keine Margarine sondern Butter verwenden
2. Alufolie mit Öl einreiben
3. Fisch auf Zwiebelscheiben legen und damit 
   auch bedecken und dann einwickeln
Barsch macht sich Super, aber ungeschuppt verwenden und die Pelle nach dem Grillen entsorgen. Vorher richtig in Salz packen und somit das Wasser entziehen. Aber bitte nicht zu lange, da sonst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Anschließend mit Pfeffer, Öl, Zitrone, Zwiebeln, Kräuter und etwas Butter würzen und füllen. Übrigens eignen sich Rouladennadeln zu verschließen des Bauches.Gutes gelingen Uli


----------



## Guest (10. März 2001)

Servus Köche,SteckerlfischDie ausgenommenen, abgespülten Fische werden mit einer beliebigen Würzmischung eingerieben, innen und aussen. Entweder nimmt man nur Salz,Pfeffer und etwas Paprika oder eine Paste aus Butter, gehackten Kräutern und den oben genannten Gewürzen.
Und nun werden die Fische ganz vorsichtig vom Kopf her durchs Maul entlang dem Rückgrat auf viereckige Steckerl(Haselnuss oder sonstige) gesteckt.
Vorsicht, die Fische nicht zu nahe über die Glut geben, sonst werden sie aussen schwarz und innen sind sie nicht durch.
Der Grill sollte ein tiefes Kohlebecken haben. Die Stöcke so über das Kohlebecken legen dass man den Fisch drehen kann.
Wichtig ist aber, dass der Abstand zwischen Glut und Fisch recht groß ist.
Im Garten kann man auch mit Ziegelsteinen zwei Reihen machen und dazwischen das Feuer.
Ein normaler Hähnchengrill geht im Notfall auch. Statt Hähnchen - Fische auf den Spieß stecken.

------------------
  WO


----------



## buggs (11. März 2001)

Hai Rotauge
Erhöhe mal den Abstand zwischen Glut und Rost, dann müßte es auch furzen.
Ansonsten Fischgrillzage benutzen.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---


----------



## chippog (17. März 2001)

nicht jeder fisch sollte unbedingt gegrillt werden. wenn die sowieso in die folie gepackt werden, kann ja genausogut der backofen benutzt werden, was in der regel ein besseres erbebniss bringt. jeder fisch vor allem mit festem fleisch geht aber prima: lachs, makrele, seewolf (kattfisch), lumb, seeteufel. leider kenne ich mich mit süsswasserfischen da nicht so gut aus. wenn ihr aber grössere exemplare habt, die ihr einfach vom kopf angefangen in zirka drei zentimeter dicke scheiben ("koteletts") schneidet, die ihr dann auch einfrieren könnt, müsste es zur not (!!!!!) mit den meisten arten klappen. frische fische von beiden seiten etwas salzen, eine viertel stunde einziehen lassen und dann im fischhalter oder wie das ding auf deutsch heissen mag, auf den grill legen. eingefrorene scheiben in warmes wasser mit einem esslöffel salz pro liter auftauen. von beiden seiten scharf anbraten und auf einen nicht ganz so heissen ort (max. 100C) nachgaren lassen, bis dass das fleisch sich richtig anfühlt, gabeltest, oder eben seine 57°C gerade überschritten hat, doch vorher:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

